
You Need a PO Box - jetgirl
https://jetgirl.art/2020/07/04/you-need-a-po-box/
======
kyriakos
That's actually true. You do need a mailbox unless you have an actual office
address. For anyone running a startup side project from their home its a must.

------
zeveb
From the cons:

> You have to drive to the post office to check the mail

One would think that the post would deliver to your normal mailbox. Maybe that
costs extra, though.

